# Corner cupboard...



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

This was my last project, completed in Feb (been kinda tied up on cabinets for the game room since then). Anyway, built of cherry and finished in garnet shellac this was more fun than many others because it had a lot of router table work (my personal favorite). The moldings were especially fun! This cabinet is pretty well documented in several books, I followed an article that Lonnie Bird wrote explaining his techniques.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice, looks great. Cherry is one of my favorites.:thumbsup:

Did you spray the Shellac?


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*

I love corner cabinets. 
They not only make use of mostly dead space in rooms but seem to make the rooms more cozy and in some cases larger than they really are.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I sprayed the outside, but padded it on in the interior. Too many nooks/crannies on the outside.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work. All the moulding detail looks good. Did you consider pairing the doors?










 







.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

beautiful.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Really nice!!


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Well done Fred, that's one gorgeous piece
of furniture. :yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've never worked with cherry. I have to say that is one exquisite piece. Very nicely done good sir.


----------



## Martyanderson (May 13, 2012)

That is some fine work! I am planning on building a similar cabinet out of cherry but it won't be a corner cabinet.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

What is garnet shellac as opposed to orange or white shellac?


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I've never worked with cherry. I have to say that is one exquisite piece. Very nicely done good sir.


Its not bad, some people say its like working with walnut, the cherry i get locally seems harder than the walnut from the same place. Cherry, walnut, maple are the 3 primary woods I use, id do everything from cherry, if it wasnt for the price.


----------



## toocool (May 16, 2012)

That looks fantastic! That really is very well done and very professional.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

burkhome said:


> What is garnet shellac as opposed to orange or white shellac?


I mix mine from flakes, and if you see them side by side it's quite obvious...the garnet is a deep red, and the orange is actually orange. I've never heard of white shellac though I do have some called platinum that is quite clear. I _think _the colors come from different levels of processing of the stick-lac (someone correct me on that if needed). The garnet comes out different on other woods, in the pic is a table top made of bubinga and maple, you can see the maple is really gold, even though it was garnet shellac I used....this was my first attempt to french polish something.

Edit in: it just occurred to me that you may be referring to Zinnser BIN as white shellac....that is a pigmented version used as primer.


----------

